

I make an app in my spare time - hermanthegerman
http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-02-12/

======
maigret
Put that in conjunction with that older article about the economics of apps
[http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/06/full-
an...](http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/06/full-analysis-of-
iphone-economics-its-bad-news-and-then-it-gets-worse.html) . If the numbers
here are right, it would be cleverer for most people to make overtime at work,
and invest that money wisely - any interest generating investment would then
do better.

This comics put things in perspective... Coding an app or having a life, that
is the question.

